# UK MAC prices



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone got a list for uk mac prices of mascara, full list of foundation and concelar would be a huge help i feel so stupid everytime i go in and ask the price cos they don't have a price list displayed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 9, 2006)

This thread should help if you want to ask a Q about a certains products price and there is also a link in there for a price list which isn't full filled out though.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34764

And in future the search function will probably give you lots of existing threads with answers on whatever questions you have.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 9, 2006)

ahh thanks yeah tht did help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's such a pain they don't have a uk website yet or stick prices on stuff in shops lol


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 9, 2006)

There will be a uk website soon. if there are any prices of anything you require, i have an almost full list and you can pm me, or any other uk user.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 9, 2006)

Also MAC counters always have a price list by the till usually, ask for it if you can't find it.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 9, 2006)

Yip they do, although at my counter they are missing some:/


----------

